# Legal Company refferance



## canuck58 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi everyone

I am finalizing my research on moving to Thailand and have found that I meet all the criteria to retire there, yippy.
The last thing I have to look into, I think...., Is the legal office in Pattaya who will get things done for me. I am seeing many adds by Siam Legal and have been asking them questions about my eligibility in the 1 year retirement and 90 day non immigrant visas. I was wondering if any of you can give me reference for this company. Are they reputable in the positive sense.
Any input in this matter at would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
The Canuck58.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

I think you risk paying a lot, and getting possibly indifferent service, for a job that you can do yourself. Have you been to your nearest Thai embassy/consulate and spoken to them about your plans? Before you do study the info in their web site about visas, and have questions written out ... so you don't go in cold.


----------



## canuck58 (Apr 17, 2013)

cnx_bruce said:


> I think you risk paying a lot, and getting possibly indifferent service, for a job that you can do yourself. Have you been to your nearest Thai embassy/consulate and spoken to them about your plans? Before you do study the info in their web site about visas, and have questions written out ... so you don't go in cold.


Thanks for the reply mate.... I already have answers to most of the questions that have come up in the research I have done. There are one or 2 advantages, in my case, for getting a legal firm in Thailand to assist me in obtaining visas rather than doing it myself. 

I was looking for anyone who can give me a reference to the credibility of this firm.
The name of the firm is "Siam Legal International". 

Are you familiar with this Law firm? They apparently have offices in a number of locations in Thailand as well as one in Los Angeles.

I appreciate your input my ex Down-under friend.

Canuck58.....still in the cold-white-north.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Duly noted. As I mentioned in another recent thread here, those legal firms or business brokers that advertise a lot & have offices all about the place ... the service provided appears to be quite variable depending on the specific office attended. and even the specific staffer. In other words, Siam Legal in location X may well give much better/worse service than Siam Legal in location Y. What specific area are you moving to? Google for an expat forum specific to that location and then search for recent discussion threads about legal service providers .. it's a very common topic.


----------

